# Huffy Baby



## Brillster (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello! I'm new to the board and I've had my baby Brillo for over 4 months now and I love him to death. Its been an emotional roller coaster with my little guy with him first being okay with me when I took him home to him not wanting anything to do with me to him letting me pet and love of him. One thing that has never really changed was getting him out of his cage. If he's in his house its not too hard to get him out but if he's in his sock.. well that's impossible with out him balling up. *TL;DR* How do I get my hedgie to come out and play?


----------



## sweettea (Apr 20, 2010)

It may take more time.... and honestly (and unfortunately) he may never just want to walk up to you and play. Every hog is different. I have a female that will see me and run to her bag. I have another that could care less whether I'm in the room but she doesn't want to be picked up. And yet another hog that doesn't mind me in the room and doesn't mind being picked up. You just learn to love their personalities.


----------



## Brillster (Mar 29, 2013)

Yea i figured. I know they have there own personalities. He plays with his toys when I put him in his play pen and he lets me pick him up and love on him. Its just getting him out of his cage.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

If you think his issue is that he doesn't wAnt to come out of the sock, which I think would be difficult to get him out of,, why not take the sock out... He has a house he can go into


----------



## Brillster (Mar 29, 2013)

He loves sleeping in his sock. I can't deny him that


----------



## ahowey472 (Dec 16, 2012)

When we brought Sammy home they gave us a small red 'snuggle sack' that was fine when he was small. As he got bigger and I couldn't put my hand in the sack and turn him on his back and take him out of the sack, so I got some fleece and made a bigger sack that I can fit my hand in it and easy Sammy out of his sack.
Sammy adjusted to the new sack the day I put the new sack in his cage. I did stick it in his old sack for a while when he was out in his play area so it wouldn't smell new. Could you get your hedgie used to a larger fleece sack? If you find a large enough piece of scrap fleece you could make two. Check the scrap bin where they sell material. If you need help making a sack I'm sure I can tell you how to sew one up.


----------



## Brillster (Mar 29, 2013)

Hmm, I'll have to try that. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Nathiriel (Nov 30, 2012)

http://mytutorlist.blogspot.com/2012/07 ... gehog.html

I made Buddy two pouches using the above tutorial (and an adorable dinosaur fleece), it was very helpful and he loves them. The best bit is that they turn inside out, so they're easy to wash and if I want to pull him out I just start gently tugging the inside out. He slides out so easily >.<
He also likes digging about in them, as the inside layer is loose he pulls it around himself and makes a little well to sleep in.


----------

